
Stable Release of DotVVM – .NET MVVM Framework for the Web - exyi
http://www.dotvvm.com/blog/2/Release-of-DotVVM-0-9-First-Stable-Release
======
tracker1
I'm not sure this is a good thing... the PFM (pure fucking magic) reminds me
of ASP.Net controls (including from paid vendors) and the shear nightmare they
became as soon as things got mildly complex, by hiding too much.

~~~
moonchrome
>PFM (pure fucking magic)

This acronym is beautiful.

 _That 's a cool library you have there but have you considered restructuring
it to fit PFM pattern_ ?

~~~
tracker1
Worked at a place it was used to get around explaining... _" I'll run it
through PFM, should be done by Thursday."_

------
dimgl
I really have to ask... Why? What's the difference between this and using
Nancy with a Knockout VM?

~~~
SideburnsOfDoom
I don't know this framework, but I found the introduction page which explains
what it is (1)

It also addresses the "why" question:

> build your app really fast. And this's the goal of DotVVM.

So it would automate the "boring" and boilerplate code on server and in web
page to link everything up. I can't say if it's a worthwhile saving, or if the
DotMVVM framework will handle the edge cases well enough. In my experience,
that's where frameworks fall down if they fall down - they wow you by making
the simple things trivial, but then the non-standard things become
prohibitively hard.

But that that's the idea, anyway.

1)
[http://www.dotvvm.com/docs/tutorials/introduction](http://www.dotvvm.com/docs/tutorials/introduction)

~~~
exyi
We tried to make it extensible enough to handle most use cases. Of course,
neither things like GC don't solve every possible use case and I expect DotVVM
to be much more "specialized". It is based on knockout and probably will not
be very useful in application, where knockout would not be.

However if you would have troubles with something concrete don't mind to ask
us. And have created a gitter room for chatting about it:
[https://gitter.im/riganti/dotvvm](https://gitter.im/riganti/dotvvm)

------
cvrajeesh
Is there a demo app for this?

~~~
exyi
I don't know if there is any complex sample app, but you can check out
samples, that we use as unit tests:
[https://github.com/riganti/dotvvm/tree/master/src/DotVVM.Sam...](https://github.com/riganti/dotvvm/tree/master/src/DotVVM.Samples.BasicSamples/Views/ComplexSamples),
The TaskList is probably the simplest one to start with.

